# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  New here

## Bluering73

I have just noticed this forum and am glad I have registered as I will have quite a few questions to ask the experienced members here.

----------


## OFG

G'day Bluering,
We've been waving at you.........but you didn't wave back!!  :Rotfl: 
Just kidding.
Have a look around and then.....ask away.

----------

